# Ubuntu Mailserver einrichten: imapd: chdir XXXXXX.de/root/: No such file or directory



## Kartze (11. Juni 2011)

Nach langem suchen bin ich auf das Tutorial: HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » Virtuelle Benutzer und Domains Mit Postfix, Courier Und MySQL (Ubuntu 7.10)
gestossen.

Eigentlich wollte ich mich nicht großartig mit Ubuntu beschäftigen sondern nur einen Mailserver aufsetzen. Nunja ich wurde eines anderen belehrt 

Folgendes Problem:

mail.log


> Jun 11 22:17:46 Ubuntu-1104-natty-64-minimal imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
> Jun 11 22:17:56 Ubuntu-1104-natty-64-minimal imapd: chdir XXXXXX.de/root/: No such file or directory
> Jun 11 22:17:56 Ubuntu-1104-natty-64-minimal imapd: root@XXXXX.de: No such file or directory


telnet localhost 25


> Trying 127.0.0.1...
> Connected to localhost.
> Escape character is '^]'.
> 220 mail.XXXXX.de ESMTP Postfix (Ubuntu)
> ...


main.cf


> smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Ubuntu)
> biff = no
> 
> append_dot_mydomain = no
> ...


master.cf


> #628       inet  n       -       -       -       -       qmqpd
> pickup    fifo  n       -       -       60      1       pickup
> cleanup   unix  n       -       -       -       0       cleanup
> qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr
> ...


netstat -tulpen


> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:25              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      0          1163859     30823/master
> tcp6       0      0 :::143                  :::*                    LISTEN      0          1164007     30952/couriertcpd


Folgende Ordnerstruktur wurde bei mir erstellt:


> home ->
> - vmail ->
> - Maildir ->
> -cur(leer)
> ...


Bei einem Zugriff von aussen auf den IMAP-Server:


> *Error
> ConnectionException: * BYE [ALERT] Fatal error: No such file or directory: No such file or directory *


Ich hoffe ich konnte genug Infos zur Lösung des Problems bieten. Ich glaube ich bin kurz davor es zum laufen zu bekommen. Nur eine Kleinigkeit läuft nicht ganz rund  Ich hoffe ich könnt mir sagen was es ist.
Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## Till (14. Juni 2011)

Die Verzeichnisse werden beim eintreffen der ersten Email durch Postfix angelegt. Daher kannst Du erst per Imap darauf zugreifen, nachdem die erste Email angekommen ist.


----------



## Easyy-S (21. Jan. 2012)

*root-dir*

Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber für all diejenigen die, wie ich, noch auf diesem Beitrag stossen:

emails gehören nicht in /root/

Der user hier sollte, wie er schon selber gemerkt hat, sich etwas mit ubuntu (linux) beschäftigen, bevor man einen mailserver in den weiten des Internetzes in Betrieb nimmt.


----------



## nowayback (22. Jan. 2012)

und für alle, die alte Threads ausgraben um Infos zu verbreiten die gar nix mit dem Thema zutun haben, sollte man ein Postingverbot einrichten



> chdir XXXXXX.de/root/


Nochmal lesen, dann nochmal posten

Grüße
nwb


----------



## ali22 (23. Apr. 2012)

Hello Everyone,
I am new to this forum and hope I get more information from this forum.
Thanks


----------



## Praetora (25. Apr. 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Die Verzeichnisse werden beim eintreffen der ersten Email durch Postfix angelegt. Daher kannst Du erst per Imap darauf zugreifen, nachdem die erste Email angekommen ist.


genau so ist es !


----------

